# Raspberry plants and the people who wanted them



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I've gotten raspberry plants mailed off to everyone who wanted them, but here's the thing... I deleted the addresses as I mailed the plants, and I sheepishly can't remember who all they went to! I remember who a few of you were, but I know there's a couple of you that should have gotten them by now, and I haven't heard from anyone! 

So, if you got yours, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Do you have any extra?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I have LOTS of extra! Free to anyone who wants them, just appreciate help with the postage. 

An example of postage: It cost a little over $2 to send 10 plants to one of the members on here, and between $3.50 and $5 to send 25 plants to other members. There were a couple of 15-20 plant mailings but I don't remember what it cost. Probably under $3. 

Great deal, huh? My original berry bushes were dug out of a friend's garden and they have done great! I have 6 patches going, I've given away hundreds, and I keep starting more patches. 

The first year they don't usually produce berries. The second year they do, and sometimes a third year. New canes start coming up all over the place. When the older canes turn dark and dry/dead-looking, it's time to prune them out to keep the patch healthy. Cut them off at the ground.

About every 4 or 5 years it's good to start transplanting some plants to a new area and eventually clean out your original patch. You don't have to, but it does seem good for the soil and the plants. 

Goshen, PM me your address and let me know how many you want.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

To the people who sent money for the postage for sending the raspberry plants, thank you. Some of you were generous in what you sent, and an extra thanks. I hope all your plants do well. As soon as I get time I'll send you each a PM and thank you, but I want to get a preliminary thanks out there right now. We finally have a few nice days between rainstorms and I've been planting and weeding and hoeing and pruning....etc. in the garden.


----------

